# Apple TV1 et DD qui gratte



## exo07 (19 Février 2011)

J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois une AppleTV1 sur le refurb et contrairement à une autre de même génération acheté plus tôt , celle-ci a un DDinterne très bruyant, qui "cliquette" ou crépite à intervalle régulier.

Comme elle est toujours sous garantie, puis-je en demander la réparation ou l'échange, car à part le bruit du DD, elle fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Février 2011)

Renvoie-la.
Un disque qui gratte et qui cliquette, c'est jamais bon signe.
Et si le DD de l'ATV 1 lâche, c'est très grosse m..., parce que c'est un disque IDE (bon, ça doit encore se trouver, quand même), mais surtout, parce qu'il est partionné de façon très particulière et que c'est pas facile de recréer un disque de démarrage de l'ATV 1. En plus, comme il est IDE, faut trouver un boîtier ad-hoc.
C'est d'ailleurs, à mon avis, le scénario programmé de la disparition progressive des ATV 1. Dommage, parce qu'elles avaient plein de potentiel, surtout modifiées avec aTVFlash, et avec une carte Crystal...


----------

